# Difference between R34 GTR and GTR V-Spec?



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

Dear GTR member(s),



I have been trying to find out how to tell the difference between a normal GTR and the GTR V-Spec. Could you list all the ways that I can tell, please?


Kind Regards

Mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/models/bnr34.html

The V-spec is the flagship model of the GT-R range.
To enhance the car's performance a modified active LSD controlled in conjunction by a viscous coupling (hence the term V-spec)is used.
To aid high speed stability and overall road handling stiffer suspension and aerodynamics parts were implemented.
Special front and rear Venturi style diffusers were developed, the rear one constructed entirely from carbon fibre.

Difference from Standard---

Brake air duct
Front diffuser
Rear carbon diffuser
Active LSD
ATTESA E-TS PRO
Hard suspension
Combination meter with compressed scale below 3,000rpm


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I had always read that V-spec stands for Victory Specification, but then Shin is the man when talking skylines.

Attessa Pro reacts in 1/100th of a second instead of 1/10th and the rear active LSD is considered a hindrance once you get beyond 600bhp so you need to consider what you will be doing with the car in the long run.

Dont forget there is also the luxury M-spec version as well as the updated V-specII with carbon bonnet and then theres the Nur limited edition on top of that - quite a choice !!

Hope that helps.

James.


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

If I could take the liberty of adding a slight extension to the original question...

For those of you who have actually been in both V-Spec R34 and 'standard' GTR - is there a noticeable difference in ride quality? 

I remember reading in the mainstream car press about the UK V-Spec having a pretty harsh ride. Just wondered if people agreed with this and if so, whether the standard GTR was any different?

Cheers 

Jay


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I have only been in non-v 34's im afraid.

And IIRC only one of those had standard suspension.

My 34 non V had standard suspension for the first three weeks and that was fairly hard so I can only imagine that the differences are small.

J.


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

bladerider,

you are right......shin is the man. the reason for me asking that question is cos i have got a V-Spec and wanted to know the diffs. thanks for info mate


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

SteveN,

you copied that from the prospec web....cheat 

i found that web page just after i set this thread. so i had just read about it before you sent the reply. thanks for the info anyway mate!!!!!


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

Colonel Mullet,


i can answer your question!!! the ride in the non V is softer.............. cos the susipion is stiffer in the V. its a harder ride. the V is also 20mm lower then the non V.

i find that the V is quite a bumpy ride( compared to my last car-evo 4).


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Funnily enough !!

My Evo4 is firmer than my GTR, but then its got full Tein coilovers on the evo and only Trust Dowmax on the liner !!

There is a meet up at the A1/A14 Huntingdon Services next Sunday if you feel like a skyline tyre kicking session Mark.

James.

Edit: Forget that, you're in Devon, its Colonel Mullett thats in East Anglia !! Doh !!


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Mark & James, thanks for the info... looks like a non V-Spec will be best for someone like me who drives like a pensioner. And has a bad neck. And a wife who wants a 'bit of comfort in her old age' despite not having turned 30...


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

bladerider



so you have gone from a Evo 4 to a skyline!!! how do you compare both cars? 

i like my skyline alot. many reasons for that-- its my new baby, it looks the dogs b*****ks. plus its the only one in this area!! 

but i find the kick in the Evo much stronger than the sky.


funnily enough......i might be in the london area this weekend. BUT wont be bringin up the sky....coming up in a rented car.

i willask my mates about this meet...if i go...see you there mate.


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

Colonel Mullet


if i had the choose...i'll pick the V-Spec all the time!!!

you get so much more with the V-Spec. the GTR doesn't look as nice(or mean) as the V. BUT you are looking at alot more money for the V-Spec.
if money is no problem(you wish) then i would recomend you to go for the V. 

if you drive like a *****oner...then i recomend the merc...a old mans car he he


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol Mark,

No, I have a R34GTR and I bought an Evo4 for my fiance, which I get to play in too   

V's are only a couple of grand more than a non-v, so I guess it depends on what you want. Few stay standard for long so personally I wouldnt waste the money on a V unless it happened to be the right car at the right price, but then I am notoriously tight !!    

Hopefully you will get a chance to take the car to Bolney or some of the shows this year.

Be well,

James.


----------



## Mark Li (Dec 12, 2003)

bladerider


NO to the non V-Spec!!! the extre kit you get on the V-Spec makes it look sooooooooo much better 

you must be tight not getting a V-Spec he he

Looking forward to all the meets..but need info on when they are. when is bonley and where?

PS your team bayside!!! mines bayside

Mark


----------



## antras ts (Jan 12, 2016)

*r34gtt vs r34 gtr differences*

hi i want some help i want to know the difference betwin gtt and gtr
i know the most off them 

1 most important for me if have the same FRAME?
2 can you change the gearbox from gtr34 and make it 4x4?
3 Width of gtr is 1,785 and gtt is 1,72 is the only difference the rear fender. and can you change i? 
4 dose it have four weel steering?
5 if i change everything like engine gearbox ecu engine harness the tv screen can work?

thenk for your help
and i am sorry for my English


----------



## antras ts (Jan 12, 2016)

*r34gtt vs r34 gtr differences*

hi i want some help i want to know the difference betwin gtt and gtr
i know the most off them 

1 most important for me if have the same FRAME?
2 can you change the gearbox from gtr34 and make it 4x4?
3 Width of gtr is 1,785 and gtt is 1,72 is the only difference the rear fender. and can you change i? 
4 dose it have four weel steering?
5 if i change everything like engine gearbox ecu engine harness the tv screen can work?

thenk for your help
and i am sorry for my English


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL what a thread bump!! 12 years...


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Best thread revival I have ever seen - LOL


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> LOL what a thread bump!! 12 years...


Damn my personal best was 6 years

Rightcharse


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

As far as I know,

You can fit GTR badges on GTT's and they immediately become 4wd, 1000bhp and the screen appears complete with Nismo logo - I read it on an internet once !!

Good luck with your replica.


----------

